# Injection Administration Question



## joglesbee (Jul 7, 2009)

We have several patients who come into one of the offices I work for who get B-12 injections.  They pay for the actual medicine because they do not have pernicious anemia.  I was wondering if we can still charge the administration fee for the injection since our LVN is giving the medicine.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes you can charge the administration fee since you are administering the injection itself.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes I agree you can and should charge the admin code.


----------



## joglesbee (Jul 7, 2009)

I felt like that was correct, but I wanted to double check.


----------

